# A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little Tots



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Have been home for a little over a 2 weeks now, and I am just enjoying the daylights out of them!

My Little Tots girls are just total loves. Though they are a bit pissed at me for clipping all their hair off. (Those pictures later as they aren't totally done being clipped just yet.  )

I am super thrilled with all three of them and like the way they are put together. You really can't see much of them through all the hair in these few pictures- but you can see the green tattoo ink that got wet and all over them after it rained. :laugh:

Sugerglider doeling!








My Melica doeling- (CV Eric x Cowgirl) x (SM3pns Wizard) 








My (2011 NDGA National Champion Sr. Doe
GCH Little Tots Estate Trillium 1*M) Grand daughter 

(With the Melica doeling)










With my keeper moonspooted buckling saying hi in the pasture.










Then onto my Gotta B Kid N girls- 
I also was able to get my hands on a third girl, who is the mother of Rachel A who stayed on at Gotta B Kid N. 

















And a fun shot of one of my favorite does, my other keeper buckling, and Starfire all on a leg scratching episode. 









Another Gotta B Kid N girl- She is a daughter of CH Dills Blackbird, and I am So thrilled to get my hands on her. She's a tremendous asset to my herd. I was pissed at myself for selling a doeling I had purchased from Ginger at Gotta B Kid N out of her. My only complaint is that she is at the edge of being tall- so I hope she does measure under so I can show her.  

















Here is another CH daughter- (Of CH Rosasharn UP Sabrina) that I am so glad to get my hands on. She's Terrified of people, and doesn't want anything to do with me, or anything else with two legs. She's just beautiful to watch to walk around, (Or run terrified away from me) and I enjoy working towards getting her trust. 

















And because I love him, a quick picture of my little moonspotted boy again. 









Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *

Wow those are some awesome animals congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *

Love them! very cute! Love the pic of them all itching together!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *

Cute! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *

Nice.... :thumb:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *

Very nice  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *

What super cute goaties!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *

That doe (don't know what you call her) out of CH Dill's Blackbird is just BREATHTAKING!!!!!   Words can not describe how beautiful I think she is :drool: I sure hope you can show her ray: I just can't get over her breathtaking beauty :drool: :drool:   The others are gorgeous too but that one is my #1 fav!! You are very, very lucky to have her in your program :greengrin:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *

Thank you everyone! 
Lost Praire- the Blackbird kid is named Pucker- we are working on a call name now as pucker just doesn't work for us. Isn't she lovely?
I about fell over when her owner offered her too me!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *

They are BEAUTIFUL! Wow love the mix of color you have, and that moonspotted buckling is GORGEOUS! Congrats on a super nice looking herd!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *

Too Cute I love them all but my favorite would have to be the leg scratching picture!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *



> Thank you everyone!


 :wink: :thumb:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *

I agree with Lost Prairie, she's beautiful!
The last doe pictured has very expressive eyes!


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: A few pic's of my new goats from GottaB KidN and Little *

So beautiful, what an array of colors!


----------

